# Binary Options, CFD, Cryptocurrencies "Mit Bitcoin handeln"



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2018)

Aus gegebenem Anlaß suche ich Betroffene, die Geld verloren haben über Binary Options oder den Onlinehandel mit Bitcoins, Ethereum oder anderen Cryptowährungen.
Nachdem durch internationalen Druck gegen Binary Options vorgegangen wird, scheint es eine Neuorientierung in Richtung Bitcoins und Co. zu geben.
Falls jemand betroffen ist, Betroffene kennt oder Hilfe benötigt, möge er sich hier melden.
Wer Binary Options Trader auswählt, dem sei zu größter Vorsicht geraten. Zu dem Risiko des Totalverlustes durch solche Anlageformen kommt ein Risiko, auf unseriöse Anbieter zu treffen.
In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich auch warnen vor Videos, die beispielsweise über Twitter oder whatsapp verschickt werden und in denen, teils in Jugendsprache, große Gewinne versprochen werden. In Wahrheit handelt es sich hier oft um Zwischenhändler, die im Rahmen von Affiliateprogrammen oder ähnlichem durch Vermittlung an (oft) unseriöse Händler Partnerwerbung betreiben. In einem kuriosen Fall wurden Sportwagen gezeigt, die die Verfasser angeblich "verdient" hätten - nur war auf die gezeigten deutschen Autokennzeichen gar kein entsprechendes Auto zugelassen 
Also: wachsam sein!
Liebe Grüße
aka

PS:
https://www.morgenpost.de/wirtschaf...rudi-Experte-warnt-vor-WhatsApp-Zockerei.html


> Die "Zockereien der Profis" haben einen Namen: Contracts for Difference (CFD), also Differenzkontrakte. Mit diesem Instrument können Wetten auf Währungsschwankungen platziert werden. Fällt oder steigt eine Währung wie es der Investor vorausgesagt hat, kann er große Gewinne erzielen – er trägt aber auch ein hohes Risiko. Wie bei Markus-Trading beworben, laufen solche Geschäfte meist über eine App ab. Der Anbieter (Broker) kassiert dann bei jedem Handel eine Vermittlungsgebühr. (...) "Der einzige, der hier erwarten kann reich zu werden, ist derjenige, der für die Vermittlung neuer Kunden an CFD-Broker Geld kassiert


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2018)

Man scheint wach zu werden : http://www.spiegel.de/thema/bitcoins/


> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/bi...-kryptowaehrungen-den-kampf-an-a-1191588.html
> _*"Spekulationsblase, Schneeballsystem" Oberste Zentralbank sagt Kryptowährungen den Kampf an* _
> Die Bank für Internationalen Zahlungsausgleich will gegen Bitcoin und Co. vorgehen. Die Experten sprechen von einer "Bedrohung für die Finanzstabilität".


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2018)

Lesenswert: http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2018-02/kryptowaehrungen-cryptojacking-monero-skript



			
				zeit.de schrieb:
			
		

> Für Cryptojacking werden Computer gekapert, um im Hintergrund Kryptowährungen zu schürfen. Die Schadsoftware ist nun auch in kritische Infrastruktur eingedrungen.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2019)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Zu dem Risiko des Totalverlustes durch solche Anlageformen kommt ein Risiko, auf unseriöse Anbieter zu treffen.



Abzocke mit Kryptowährungen: https://www.t-online.de/digital/sic...llionen-erbeutet-haben-anfuehrer-in-haft.html


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juli 2019)

Warnungen gibt es genug





						Kryptowährungen: Unseriöse Geschäfte rund um Bitcoin & Co. | Verbraucherzentrale.de
					

Vorsicht vor undurchsichtigen Geschäften mit Kryptowährungen wie Bitcoin, Ethereum & Co.! Sechs Anzeichen, an denen Sie unseriöse Kryptowährung-Anbieter erkennen.




					www.verbraucherzentrale.de
				



[ironie]Roulette ist dagegen eine sichere  seriöse Geldanlage[/ironie]


----------



## Forelli (13 Oktober 2019)

Ich bin Betroffene, die Geld verloren hat im Bitcoin Handel mit einem nicht lizenzierten Unternehmen. Eine Strafanzeige gegen das Unternehmen habe ich gestellt. Nun suche ich nach weiteren Wegen, um den Betrügern das Handwerk zu legen. ich nehme hier gerne Tipps entgegen.


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2019)

Forelli schrieb:


> ....Strafanzeige gegen das Unternehmen habe ich gestellt....


Wohin hast du dein Geld versenkt? Welches Land? Wie nannte sich der Anbieter?


----------



## Forelli (14 Oktober 2019)

Das Unternehmen nannte sich Extick, die Seite gibt es seit ca. 3 Wochen nicht mehr. Postadresse ist: PPSAI Group in London, Sitz des Unternehmens zuletzt wahrscheinlich in Genf (gemäß Telefonaten und Facebookseite). Es gibt eine weitere Adresse LND Trade Ltd. in Bulgarien, Extick verwies zudem auf der homepage auf bulgarisches Recht. (siehe Anhang). Die Überweisungen liefen über Coinipop (Litauen) und Netpay (Israel u.a.). Ich habe 26.500 € verloren.


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2019)

Forelli schrieb:


> Extick | Postadresse ist: PPSAI Group in London, Sitz des Unternehmens zuletzt wahrscheinlich in Genf. LND Trade Ltd. in Bulgarien
> 
> Die Überweisungen liefen über Coinipop (Litauen) und Netpay (Israel u.a.). Ich habe 26.500 € verloren.


Abenteuerlicher geht es kaum. Sorry aber das Mitleid dürfte sich hier in Grenzen halten.

Ich kenne diese britisch/bulgarischen Seiten und auch die deutschprachigen Anrufe von den Callern. Das sind diejenigen, die so sehr auf $$-Zeichen drücken.

Verbuche den Verlust als Lehrgeld. Ich wünsche dir wenigstens, dass das Schwarzgeld war.



Forelli schrieb:


> ...Strafanzeige gegen das Unternehmen habe ich gestellt


Naja, spontane Einstellungsverfügungen müssen sich ja auch irgendwie erzeugen lassen.


----------



## Forelli (14 Oktober 2019)

Also Mitleid brauche ich nicht. Ich bin auch bei weitem nicht die Einzige, die solche Dummheiten macht. Das hilft mir ja prima weiter. Vielen Dank!


----------



## BenTigger (14 Oktober 2019)

Tja, leider kann man da nicht helfen. Das sind die ausländischen konstrukte, auf die deutsche Ermittler keinen Zugriff haben.

Und auch ich sage, wer bei solchen Anbietern so viel Geld investiert, muss eben damit rechnen, dass er Totalschaden erleiden kann.
 Und wer nicht damit rechnen will, weil Geldgier das logische Denken blockiert, muss das nun als Lehrgeld verbuchen. 
Wir haben da leider keine Möglichkeit helfend aktiv zu werden.
Höchstens als Warnung von zukünftigen Investitionen in der Richtung, die von Leuten getätigt werden wollen und sich aber vorher informieren, welch Risiken bestehen.


----------



## Forelli (14 Oktober 2019)

Dann warnen Sie mal etwas aktiver! Mir scheint da stecken noch so viele andere drin, das gar kein ausreichendes Interesse an Warnungen besteht. Wenn Sie sich mal den oben stehenden Bericht der ARD ansehen, wissen Sie um das Ausmaß der Ahnungslosigkeit in diesem Land!
News werden an fremde Internetseiten angedockt, sind dort nur kurzzeitig zu sehen und damit nicht nachzuverfolgen. Man wird über diese aktuelle Meldungen auf eine fake - Seite mit Berichten zu erfolgreichem Bitcoin - Handel von Boris Becker bis Günther Jauch und dann zu der Software "the news spy" weitergeleitet. Wenn man offen dafür ist, trägt man sich dort ein, um die Software zu erhalten. Anschließend wird man von diesen unlizenzierten Unternehmen angerufen. Das ist einem aber gar nicht klar. Wieviele wissen das in Deutschland?!


----------



## Hippo (14 Oktober 2019)

@Forelli - ich weiss ja nicht was Du unter "aktiver warnen" verstehst.
Du findest hier im Forum Threads über Internetgaunereien die schon uralt sind.
Und trotzdem fallen immer wieder Leute drauf rein.
Vor dem "Enkeltrick" wurde bereits vom alten Ede Zimmermann zu Zeiten des Pleistozäns des Fernsehens gewarnt - und was ist los? Auch heute noch fallen die Leute drauf rein.
Du findest Threads in denen die Opfer genau beschreiben was passiert ist, schreiben noch drunter "Ok hab ins Klo gegriffen, will aber wenigstens andere warnen ..."
Und was ist der nächste Kommentar?
"Ich bin drauf reingefallen, hab das Forum jetzt gefunden! Macht jetzt meinen Fehler wieder heile ...."
Warum informieren sich die Leute nicht vorher?
Aktiv warnen können Leute wie Du die reingerasselt sind. Mit nennung von Firmennamen und dem ganzen Ablauf der Vorgänge.
Dann können wenigstens diejenigen die sich vorher informieren wollen was finden.
Wir können dafür nur die Plattform bereitstellen und Beiträge mit Fachwissen nachwürzen wie in einem anderen Fall grade dass z.B. für uns hier ein fehlendes Impressum oder ausschliesslich Vorkasse ein NoGo ist


----------



## Forelli (14 Oktober 2019)

Stimmt, ich habe mich vorher zu wenig informiert. Das kann menschlich sein. Jedenfalls findet man bei Ihnen keine Sparte "Bitcoin-Betrug" o.ä.. Ich bin auf Umwegen zu dieser sehr kurzen Passage gekommen. 
Nun, ich habe hier ja bereits einiges berichtet und möchte hier lieber nicht weiter zu Ihrer aller Gespött werden.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2019)

Forelli schrieb:


> Nun, ich habe hier ja bereits einiges berichtet und möchte hier lieber nicht weiter zu Ihrer aller Gespött werden.


Niemand wird hier zum Gespött. Der Bericht über eine schmerzliche Erfahrung kann andern helfen, es zu vermeiden, wenn sie diesen Thread finden und lesen.  Das können wir allerdings potentiellen  Opfern nicht abnehmen, wenn sie nicht willens oder bereit sind, sich vorher zu informieren. Auch zusätzliche Infothreads ändern daran nichts. Es wird oft genug in vielen Presseartikeln über die dubiosen Geschäfte berichtet und gewarnt. Allein das Blaue vom Himmel und goldene Berge zu versprechen, würde mich schon mißtrauisch machen. Ganz unverblümt: Hätte ich eine  Methode so leicht an Vermögen zu kommen (verdienen wäre das falsche Wort ), würde ich den Teufel tun, das andern zu erzählen! Wenn man mich  für diese Einstellung Egoist nennt: Ja bin ich.


----------



## Forelli (14 Oktober 2019)

Ich habe meinen ausführlichen Bericht bereits im August der Verbraucherzentrale zur Verfügung gestellt. Dort bin ich zumindest freundlich und mit Verständnis behandelt worden. Ich war hier auf der Suche nach weiteren Geschädigten. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Austausch stattfinden sollte. Dieser Thread eröffnet mit dem Anliegen, dass sich Betroffene melden sollen. 
Da habe ich Sie offensichtlich gründlich missverstanden. Sie wissen schon alles, kennen sich aus und Ihnen würde so etwas niemals passieren. Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Sie alle!


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2019)

Forelli schrieb:


> Sie wissen schon alles, kennen sich aus und Ihnen würde so etwas niemals passieren.


Ja, die Aktivisten hier haben etwas Ahnung aber auch uns/denen kann noch so einiges passieren. Doch hier ist nicht das richtige Portal für Opfer, die sich melden um sich austauschen zu können. Hier wird eher das Problem analysiert und nach Lösungen geforscht. In deinem Fall gibt es nahezu keine Chance, jedenfalls nicht für uns hier.


----------

